# IH 475 Electrical Diagram - Wanted



## Jinx01 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have been chasing a complete diagram for this old darling to try and get everything working. I have wasted money on buying on-line manuals and still have had no success. I have the wiring pulled apart at the moment and would love a correct diagram that showed the wire colours etc. The diagrams from CNGCO are not suitable. I have previously uploaded a Service Manual to this forum so I am not just a taker. Can anyone help?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jinx01, welcome to the tractor forum.

I cannot find a wiring diagram for an IH 475. Until someone comes up with a better solution, the best that I can do is this internet site:

http://cngco.com/wiring_diagrams/wiring_diagrams.html


Use the IH 54-74-84 wiring diagrams. They should be reasonably representative.


----------



## Jinx01 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks _sixbales_. I have downloaded that one before and yes it is close but wire colours do not match up. I appreciate your reply though.


----------



## DesertSilver (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes thanks six bales! Like Jinx I've got several manuals for my IH but none show the exact wiring dia but your link does so thanks again.


----------

